# 1935 Elgin Racer -  2 sizes this being the larger of the 2 - Sweeeet Original -



## cr250mark (Oct 13, 2015)

This is Og Paint Elgin Racer -
Incredible survivor.
Crash Rails on seat . 
Feedback . May consider Sale.


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Bada (Oct 14, 2015)

What is the Ball park figure for this?


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 17, 2015)

I believe that's about the most well preserved Elgin Racer tricycle I've ever seen. Beautiful original! 

Dave


----------



## kris Nelson (Nov 27, 2017)

Bada said:


> What is the Ball park figure for this?



I'd like to know too. I've had this example for decades. Wrong brake knob (brass). Is there a date code or serial# on these?


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 27, 2017)

kris Nelson said:


> I'd like to know too. I've had this example for decades. Wrong brake knob (brass). Is there a date code or serial# on these?
> 
> View attachment 715731
> 
> View attachment 715732





Not a date code that I seen 
They were produced 1935-38 approx. 3 years. 
Couple different wheel sizes. 
Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> View attachment 243056View attachment 243057View attachment 243058View attachment 243059View attachment 243060
> 
> View attachment 243056
> 
> ...




Oops should have looked at the date on this one!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Nov 28, 2017)

Twinbar 5 1/2?----------Cowboy


----------

